# I hate mice



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I take it she's playing with them instead of killing them.... or she's like our cat and brings toys inside to play with. Doesn't that drive you nuts? >.<


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Both my cats play with them to death...literally!!!! At least she doesn't do what our 18 year old cat did. It was 11pm, we had just gone to bed and Maddy comes in and drops something on our bed...immediately this thing runs up between us and under the bed. Mind you at the time we had a waterbed with drawers underneath it and a live mouse somewhere down there....NO way was I going to sleep with that thing in our room...we tore the room apart and finally found it, needless to say I think the run away from Maddy was all it had left in it...it was gasping for breath so not to hard to catch...we laugh about it now, but we weren't laughing then...

I'd much rather they didn't eat them, but they don't need to bring me their trophies either...ugh


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ohg. That beats what our cat did. I would kill Lu if he ever dropped a mouse IN my bed if I were in it or not. I'd have to burn my mattress if that happened! 

He is a killer - make no mistake that he will kill them when he gets bored. Or he starts eating them while they are still alive. >.<

But because he keeps the house clean, he has been known to bring them inside with him to play with. And of course he put the mouse down and it went running into a storage closet. 

I went to bed and was woken up a couple hours later because of the cat bouncing around right next to my bed playing with the frantically squeaking mouse. Throwing it around. Lu chased it under my bed and was convinced it was still under there. Meanwhile I saw the mouse go running back out into my bedroom closet. And Lu REFUSED to go to the closet because he was convinced it was under my bed.

Since it was 2 in the morning or something ghastly like that, I wasn't going to leave it up to Lu to figure out the rest on his own. So I took my closet apart, slapped a box down on top of the mouse and gingerly slid a broom pan underneath and carried the box/pan combo with the mouse secured - and tossed it outside. 

And I came very close to tossing the idiot cat out there too, except he probably would have tracked the mouse down and brought it right back in the house. 

Our previous cat stopped playing with the mice when he got old and just was a killing machine when it came to them. Didn't even care to eat them that much (he only ate the babies).


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We have, for the first time, brown roof rats! Yikes!!! They honestly are not much bigger than mice but almost look like a gerbil. I saw one in the kitchen a few weeks ago, so traps are out behind all the cabinet doors and we put traps up in the roof. DH calked around a few holes outside so hopefully they will find some place else to go. I too hate mice/rats and particulary our big roaches!! Uck


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mayve said:


> Both my cats play with them to death...literally!!!! At least she doesn't do what our 18 year old cat did. It was 11pm, we had just gone to bed and Maddy comes in and drops something on our bed...immediately this thing runs up between us and under the bed. Mind you at the time we had a waterbed with drawers underneath it and a live mouse somewhere down there....NO way was I going to sleep with that thing in our room...we tore the room apart and finally found it, needless to say I think the run away from Maddy was all it had left in it...it was gasping for breath so not to hard to catch...we laugh about it now, but we weren't laughing then...
> 
> I'd much rather they didn't eat them, but they don't need to bring me their trophies either...ugh


The same thing happened to my BIL/SIL!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My cats and Yorkies are vermin killing machines! I love and hate them for it! They leave pieces behind- 
Yuck!


Buddy just trys to get chipmunks but once he corners them he let's them live.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one then...it's so gross. 

My dogs lol, not killing machines...

a few years back, the girls had been out playing, late at night....when Maggie came in I noticed she went over by the other door and put something down. she proceeded to lay down and start pushing something towards her belly, licking it etc....so obviously I had to check...She had found a baby rabbit and was trying to nurse it. OMG...now it was cute but um NO, not gonna happen!!! 

They don't pay any attention to mice. Perhaps they realize that is the cats job IDK...


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Our dogs just ignore them! *smacks forehead* We're having mice troubles and the traps don't seem to be working. The mice are getting braver and running around the living room and the rest of the house at night.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I don't know if this will help but when my sister had a bad case of mice in her house she went to buy pure peppermint oil from a all natural food store and that really got the mice out of her house. Every time winter comes she gets a Bottle of peppermint oil and that really does the trick.

Oops I forgot to mention what she does, she gets little pieces of cotton balls and daps a bit of the oil and then puts The cotton balls with the oil around the house. A little goes a long way 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ladyluck (Nov 3, 2012)

My setter is going nuts over a mouse on the back porch now. I ended up out there poking at stuff to get the mouse moving so it would get out of the porch and into the yard. My setter kept it busy for an hour, while I dabbed peppermint oil all over the door and porch area. Guess it's that time of year.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We have house rats in the attic. Three roofers have been unable to figure out how they are getting in.
We have multiple rat traps in the attic, with a catch every 3 days or so.
I hate them.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the time when rodents want to come in out of the cold. We have a workroom that is between our garage and house. I am not sure why, but mice seem to be able to get in there though I don't know where they get in.
This morning when I went in the workroom, I saw that one had chewed a hole in the bottom of Brooks dog food bag. I need to have the cat stay in there tonight!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Skyler, the turtle catcher, has been bringing me voles almost daily. Yesterday she brought one inside alive and well. She released it and it got away, couldn't find it....... A couple of hours later, it made the mistake of coming into the hallway, where it was spotted by 4 pups. It didn't have a chance. RIP little vole!


----------

